

Researchers Build Logic Gates from Bacteria - clockwork_189
http://gizmodo.com/5853767/researchers-build-bacterial-logic-gates

======
alok-g
I first saw a demo of this back in 2002 or 2003 by Ron Weiss [1]. He had made
not just logic gates, but also oscillators. The best one was Conway's game of
life done with living bacteria [2]!

[1] <http://www.princeton.edu/pr/pwb/02/1007/6a.shtml> [2]
<http://people.csail.mit.edu/rweiss/>

